# DANGER Los Angeles Hammer Attacker Hitting People In Heads.



## WhatInThe (Jul 27, 2016)

Apparently there is an attacker on the loose in Los Angeles using a hammer to hit people in the head. Attacks in different location at different times. Police working to see if they are related.

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-hammer-attack-investigation-20160727-snap-story.html

A serial pounder that's probably just as dangerous as any criminal out there right now.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 27, 2016)

Okay, one of the few times when being armed might be a good idea...


----------



## IKE (Jul 27, 2016)

With all the violence that has happened in the news recently and the weapons being used it appears that it is not only guns that need to be banned.

Hey I know, let's now have background checks required and bans placed on not only guns but on anyone that wants to purchase hammers, knives, machetes, baseball bats and automobiles (they have been driven into crowds).

People have been killing each other since time began with sticks, rocks, slings, spears, bow & arrows, poison etc and people will always be killing each other with one form of weapon or another.

It's not the weapon being used for the violence folks.......Hammers, guns, machetes, baseball bats, knives and autos etc don't kill people.......People Kill People.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 27, 2016)

IKE said:


> With all the violence that has happened in the news recently and the weapons being used it appears that it is not only guns that need to be banned.
> 
> Hey I know, let's now have background checks required and bans placed on not only guns but on anyone that wants to purchase hammers, knives, machetes, baseball bats and automobiles (they have been driven into crowds).
> 
> ...




Yup, ban all that stuff and they'll be doing it with their bare hands.  Maybe we should ban the now prevalent attitude that "life owes me whatever I want, whenever I want it, and I've got a right to kill/main anyone who gets in my way or pisses me off, or even just for kicks."


----------



## chic (Jul 29, 2016)

This is extraordinary. I think if it were where I live, I'd carry something to defend myself.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 29, 2016)

chic said:


> This is extraordinary. I think if it were where I live, I'd carry something to defend myself.



Chic, quite a few of us do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2016)

IKE said:


> It's not the weapon being used for the violence folks.......Hammers, guns, machetes, baseball bats, knives and autos etc don't kill people.......People Kill People.



But that doesn't serve the anti-gun agenda, so regardless of how true that is or how much it's repeated, it falls on deaf ears.


----------



## IKE (Jul 29, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> But that doesn't serve the anti-gun agenda, so regardless of how true that is or how much it's repeated, it falls on deaf ears.



Sad but true.


----------



## chic (Jul 30, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> But that doesn't serve the anti-gun agenda, so regardless of how true that is or how much it's repeated, it falls on deaf ears.



What would it take to get the right people to listen though. This is serious. If people don't have guns, they attack each other with whatever weapon comes to hand even home made bombs. We have some serious issues to address.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 30, 2016)

chic said:


> What would it take to get the right people to listen though. This is serious. If people don't have guns, they attack each other with whatever weapon comes to hand even home made bombs. We have some serious issues to address.



The prevailing state of anger and entitlement and the fact that many resort to violence over the smallest slight is really scary, I agree.  I was reading in the news yesterday where a 14 year old girl broke in to another girls house and beat her almost to death (stabbed her, too, I believe) -- the reason?  The first girl  thought the victim was interested in her boyfriend!  Just blows my mind.

How did we get to this?  When I was 14, the idea of physical violence over something like that would NEVER have even crossed our minds.  We might have said something snotty behind her back, but VIOLENCE?  Never!   I just don't understand how we got to this.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 30, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> The prevailing state of anger and entitlement and the fact that many resort to violence over the smallest slight is really scary, I agree.  I was reading in the news yesterday where a 14 year old girl broke in to another girls house and beat her almost to death (stabbed her, too, I believe) -- the reason?  The first girl  thought the victim was interested in her boyfriend!  Just blows my mind.
> 
> How did we get to this?  When I was 14, the idea of physical violence over something like that would NEVER have even crossed our minds.  We might have said something snotty behind her back, but VIOLENCE?  Never!   I just don't understand how we got to this.



Lack of civility.   Parents are not teaching their children how to think or act, the entertainment industry provides the "role models", the internet provides the social sewer...oops I mean social media enviornment, which is all important to youth, these days.   :shrug:


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 30, 2016)

There was violence when I was young, we just didn't hear about it as much. No social media, not much coverage elsewhere. This was before the age of sensationalism.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 30, 2016)

When altercations on the street escalate to violence, I doubt if it is because of poor upbringing or lack of proper training, it is probably because of mental illness, which has become an epidemic in our society, especially in big crowded cities.  Many mentally disturbed individuals may not be getting treatment and could be on street drugs roaming the streets, driving cars and using public transportation -- it is best not to interact with anyone who looks like trouble and definitely best not to make eye contact.  Some don't even have weapons, just attack with their fists.


----------



## Eric (Jul 30, 2016)

IKE said:


> With all the violence that has happened in the news recently and the weapons being used it appears that it is not only guns that need to be banned.
> 
> Hey I know, let's now have background checks required and bans placed on not only guns but on anyone that wants to purchase hammers, knives, machetes, baseball bats and automobiles (they have been driven into crowds).



I think its overdo we should sign a petition to sue Home Depot for encouraging so much violence : )


----------



## chic (Jul 31, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> There was violence when I was young, we just didn't hear about it as much. No social media, not much coverage elsewhere. This was before the age of sensationalism.



I don't blame the media. When I was young we grew up with fallout shelters and the threat of nuclear war all the time. But I don't recall kids shooting their fellow students and teachers in school. I don't remember foreign terrorists wearing concealing clothing beheading priests while they said mass. This kind of violence just plain didn't exist back then in the U.S. (Or in France). I don't know what to say, but I don't believe the media has created this. There are serious issues that need to be addressed in the world today.


----------



## Debby (Jul 31, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> But that doesn't serve the anti-gun agenda, so regardless of how true that is or how much it's repeated, it falls on deaf ears.




You have to admit SeaBreeze, most of the anti-gun folks aren't calling for banning, but they are calling for tighter restrictions and laws.  Big difference.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 31, 2016)

Debby said:


> You have to admit SeaBreeze, most of the anti-gun folks aren't calling for banning, but they are calling for tighter restrictions and laws.  Big difference.



Baby steps Debby, baby steps.  Why would they try to call for something they can't possibly get now?  They're smarter than that.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 31, 2016)

And I STILL go back to my old point that tighter purchase restrictions won't do anything to restrict the bad guys from getting their hands on guns.  Doesn't stop them from getting drugs -- why should guns be any different??


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 1, 2016)

Debby said:


> You have to admit SeaBreeze, most of the anti-gun folks aren't calling for banning, but they are calling for tighter restrictions and laws.  Big difference.



Code for regulate and tax them into oblivion. Along with the occasional midnight rushed legislation. Heard an anti gunner slip during a DNC interview. The radio interviewer debated them about guns and 'the fact that they are legal' was his response to a question. Then quickly backed off focusing on specific issues. Anti gunners are what if theoreticial  worlders supreme.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 2, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Code for regulate and tax them into oblivion. Along with the occasional midnight rushed legislation. Heard an anti gunner slip during a DNC interview. The radio interviewer debated them about guns and 'the fact that they are legal' was his response to a question. Then quickly backed off focusing on specific issues. *Anti gunners are what if theoreticial  worlders supreme.*


*
*
WhatInThe, I don't know what you mean by that last part.  Sometimes I'm a little slow.


----------



## chic (Aug 2, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Baby steps Debby, baby steps.  Why would they try to call for something they can't possibly get now?  They're smarter than that.




This is so true and that's my fear about gun control. It won't control the people who are most dangerous from acquiring guns.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 2, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> [/B]
> WhatInThe, I don't know what you mean by that last part.  Sometimes I'm a little slow.



A lot of the extreme anti gun crowd can't stand the fact that guns are even manufactured let alone that the public can legally buy them. They are John Lennon "imagine if" hippy types. They want that hypothetical world.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 2, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> A lot of the extreme anti gun crowd can't stand the fact that guns are even manufactured let alone that the public can legally buy them. They are John Lennon "imagine if" hippy types. They want that hypothetical world.



Got it!  And you are absolutely correct, IMO.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 2, 2016)

Hmmm. Some hippie types are realists, I count myself as one of them. I am in the compassion business, nothing hypothetical about it. Gritty realism is the order of the day.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 2, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> WhatInThe said:
> 
> 
> > Code for regulate and tax them into oblivion. Along with the occasional midnight rushed legislation. Heard an anti gunner slip during a DNC interview. The radio interviewer debated them about guns and 'the fact that they are legal' was his response to a question. Then quickly backed off focusing on specific issues. Anti gunners are what if theoreticial worlders supreme.
> ...



That's just more right-winger code for.._.whatever_ it is right-wingers see as being... what reality is.   :shrug:


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 2, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> That's just more right-winger code for.._.whatever_ it is right-wingers see as being... what reality is.   :shrug:



An ammo tax would be an example of taxing gun ownership and/or use into unaffordability.

http://www.opposingviews.com/i/society/guns/california-approves-92m-ammo-tax-combat-gun-violence

Along with regulations on magazine capacities, long gun specifications etc. Heard one person during a DNC interview pushing for a 30 day waiting period to pick up a gun purchase.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 2, 2016)

chic said:


> I don't blame the media. When I was young we grew up with fallout shelters and the threat of nuclear war all the time. But I don't recall kids shooting their fellow students and teachers in school. I don't remember foreign terrorists wearing concealing clothing beheading priests while they said mass. This kind of violence just plain didn't exist back then in the U.S. (Or in France). I don't know what to say, but I don't believe the media has created this. There are serious issues that need to be addressed in the world today.



Chic, I agree.  I remember fallout shelters and air raid drills, etc., too.  I don't believe the media has created this, either (though they DO keep in in our face 24/7).  Something substantial has changed in the way many people think about the value of life, civility, and the right of everyone to just do their thing in peace.  It's not all what we think of as traditional "mental illness," either.  There's just no respect for the lives and/or property of others.   So many people go around with a hair trigger chip on their shoulder for any perceived offense it's just very scary.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 3, 2016)

I am just old enough to remember watching the hell over desegregation et al on TV. As I recall, respect for people's rights was very selective. Previously, it was open season on blacks in many parts of the country. Mexicans, and native Americans,  et al 

were often  treated as second class citizens, and exploited. White privilege was rampant. Make that white male privilege. In both our countries, a man could beat and forcibly have sex with his wife in their own home without consequence. Good luck prosecuting child abuse either. Canada wasn't wonderful. We 

treated our indigenous people shamefully. Still do, in some cases. Women and GBLTQ had difficulties. The good old days aren't that great, much was hidden. Most people lived in a happy state of denial unless personally affected. Innocence is a beautiful thing, but sometimes it exists at the expense of invisible victims. Rage is building, we need to find out why.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2016)

chic said:


> This is so true and that's my fear about gun control. It won't control the people who are most dangerous from acquiring guns.



Exactly Chic, you've got it!  It won't do anything to stop the street thugs and criminals from getting their guns.  How about focusing on controlling the street gangs out there, and the zombies walking around in a legally drug-induced state by the pharmaceutical prescriptions that are hurting mental health more than helping?

They don't care about the real source of the issues, and the reasons behind the violence.  Their target agenda is gun control period, and they'll march to that tune until they get all they can.  Which won't be much in my lifetime.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 4, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> That's just more right-winger code for.._.whatever_ it is right-wingers see as being... what reality is.   :shrug:



Couldnt agree more 

any right winger code I could put out on the net doesn't have near the sales success as Big Os left winger code
Thank You


----------



## rt3 (Aug 4, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Exactly Chic, you've got it!  It won't do anything to stop the street thugs and criminals from getting their guns.  How about focusing on controlling the street gangs out there, and the zombies walking around in a legally drug-induced state by the pharmaceutical prescriptions that are hurting mental health more than helping?
> 
> They don't care about the real source of the issues, and the reasons behind the violence.  Their target agenda is gun control period, and they'll march to that tune until they get all they can.  Which won't be much in my lifetime.




Its not a question of how much damage/violence folks would do on the drugs, it's a question of how much more they would do if they didn't have the drugs.

i think all the promises made about gun control being told to get votes is great entertainment. No way can you even make this crap up.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 4, 2016)

rt3 said:


> Couldnt agree more
> 
> any right winger code I could put out on the net doesn't have near the sales success as Big Os left winger code
> Thank You



almost forgot 
right wing is not a perjorative


----------



## Debby (Aug 5, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Exactly Chic, you've got it!  It won't do anything to stop the street thugs and criminals from getting their guns.  How about focusing on controlling the street gangs out there, and the zombies walking around in a legally drug-induced state by the pharmaceutical prescriptions that are hurting mental health more than helping?
> 
> They don't care about the real source of the issues, and the reasons behind the violence.  Their target agenda is gun control period, and they'll march to that tune until they get all they can.  Which won't be much in my lifetime.



What is the real source of the issues and reasons behind the violence?


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 5, 2016)

Debby said:


> What is the real source of the issues and reasons behind the violence?


Most people are not violent, those who are have anger that is out of control obviously and need anger impulse control help but often do not get help.  Yes, they have reasons for being angry.  We all have reasons for when we are angry but we learn to manage it and others need to learn to manage it too.  Some do learn.


----------

